#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  How has magick changed you and what changes are possible?

## shani

I just wanted to ask a set of questions to you all that i thought would be really interesting and imformative and give some sort of tangible idea about what sort of personal advancements can be achieved through occult practice. I encourage everyone to try and answer this honestly...I certainly am interested!

How much have you changed, and in what ways, through your occult practice?

Is it possible to dramatically increase intelligence? Energy? 

If you have increased your "power" how much and how do you measure that?

Is it possible to aquire different personality traits and sustain them which are not native? (brilliance, creativity, psychic ability, charm, etc)

and can these sorts of major changes be achieved safely and permanently? 
what are some of the best magick techniques for creating radical changes in the self?

----------


## shani

is it jus me or are those fairly important, direct, valuable question we could all benefit from?

----------


## Rezenic

I'd say yes. It has changed me, but only for the better, well in some cases. I went through a magick addiction at one point, and still have to remind myself to not use it for everything. 

But in the now, I think everything I learned has made me more in-touch of who I am and how I can use that for the better.

As for intelligence, it depends on what your considerations of that word are. Of course, if you study, you'll get smarter in those subjects. If you learn from others, you'll be able to gain practical experience, and that is needed too. Book smarts aren't everything, but they do help.

----------


## Ninlil

*How much have you changed, and in what ways, through your occult practice?*

By the very meaning of the word occult, I've learned skills and techniques for revealing "that which is hidden". If I don't have an answer, or I am searching for something it has proven very helpful. Most of all, I've learned to ask questions I didn't even know existed before.

*
Is it possible to dramatically increase intelligence? Energy?*
I doubt that this can be done for any extended period. I would imagine one scenario would be to enhance memory, which I bet wouldn't be too hard. Then, there's actually being smarter, which could be done by channeling spirits who are smarter than you, but really? WHY? lol

*If you have increased your "power" how much and how do you measure that?*

I'd say it's certainly possible to increase your energy, I've done it a few times--though it never lasts. Once I was aided by *shock!* *gasp* a psi-vamp/energy manipulator/whatever and they basically siphoned off "junk" energy, or fatigue in other words. Doing this made more "room" for my healthy energy. At the same time I was granted a temporary tap into an energy source attuned to a particular element I have a likeness with. I could run and I was like a gummy bear, bouncing here, there everywhere, and I couldn't turn off my flipside vision. Ask me more about flipside vision if you are confused. It feels great, you don't feel cold, you don't feel fatigue, and you feel like you're immortal--of course it is only temporary ): *le sigh*

*Is it possible to acquire different personality traits and sustain them which are not native? (brilliance, creativity, psychic ability, charm, etc)*

See channeling spirits comment above. Other stuff you can bring to yourself and develop skills in through meditation. No mystery there.

*and can these sorts of major changes be achieved safely and permanently?
what are some of the best magick techniques for creating radical changes in the self?* 

I think reflection, self-exploration and meditation are great. If you want to improve who you are do tarot/astrology/palmistry/divination of your choice and reveal what you may not be seeing. Ideally, get someone else to read for you and tell them not to overthink it! You'll get some ideas you may not have had access to otherwise. This new information gives you the power to make changes. You can also use your energy to be more magnetic to people, or to make people feel comfortable around you. I prefer all-natural though, and I use magic/occult to find answers, learn, and grow.


SORRY!!! A little long-winded there!!

----------

